# Just found a young bird



## grgsbuny (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi,My son just brought me a young pidg that he rescued from the middle of the roadway of a bridge .It has a lot of feathers but still bare spots under its wings ,back and chest and thin feathering on its head..It has a small gash on its side that We cleaned up .Other than that he seems fine only wet and cold.I have him in a box with shredded paper near a warm spot in the house.We live in Ny State and it is cold and nasty right now. Is there any way to tell how old he (she) may be and do I need to syring feed ?I have a cockatiel and Lovebird so I do know a bit about birds but not pidgeons.The crop seems to have food in it so maybe it fell out of the nest ? There was no way we could leave it there as the bridge runs over a river and if it didnt get hit by a car it would have surely landed in the river.Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please read this to get you going.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/b...e-providing-heat-to-orphaned-birds-13666.html


----------



## grgsbuny (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks I did read that.It was the first thing I read but I want to be sure I am doing the right thing for the little one


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

After reading that link, what questions do you have?


----------



## grgsbuny (Nov 25, 2008)

I guess I was looking for a bit more support on feeding and such. For some reason your reply seems more "short "than encouraging. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

grgsbuny said:


> Hi,My son just brought me a young pidg that he rescued from the middle of the roadway of a bridge .It has a lot of feathers but still bare spots under its wings ,back and chest and thin feathering on its head..It has a small gash on its side that We cleaned up .Other than that he seems fine only wet and cold.I have him in a box with shredded paper near a warm spot in the house.We live in Ny State and it is cold and nasty right now. Is there any way to tell how old he (she) may be and do I need to syring feed ?I have a cockatiel and Lovebird so I do know a bit about birds but not pidgeons.The crop seems to have food in it so maybe it fell out of the nest ? There was no way we could leave it there as the bridge runs over a river and if it didnt get hit by a car it would have surely landed in the river.Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


What are you feeding the bird? It's good to know that you know something about birds. You're ahead of the game already. 
Here's a good web site for determing how old the bird is. Sounds to be about 25 days or so from your description.

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sorry. I'll try to do better and get you started. I do need to leave and perhaps others can take over after this post.
If the baby is warm, you can start feeding. Most folks don't have exact hand feeding formula on hand so as a temporary measure you can feed the baby defrosted corn and peas. Defrost them under warm water... open the baby's mouth and put the pieces corn and peas at the back of the throat and the bird will swallow.
When full, the crop will puff out about the size of a walnut. 
Always wait for the crop to empty before adding more food.
You can also put some wild bird seed/dove mix in a dish in front of the bird to see if it will eat on it's own. If you play with the seed with your fingers, the bird might get the hang of it quickly and start eating on it's own. I would also offer a dish of water.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> I'm sorry. I'll try to do better and get you started. I do need to leave and perhaps others can take over after this post.



Hey, I'm here now.........I'll try to help answer any questions.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

grgsbuny said:


> Thanks I did read that.It was the first thing I read but I want to be sure I am doing the right thing for the little one


After reading the link, you need to ask your questions that were not answerd there...be more specific so the right people can give you the best answers they have to help you and the bird....great job in taking it in


----------



## grgsbuny (Nov 25, 2008)

The crop was somewhat full when we got him and I am keeping him warm.He is starting to move about a bit.Thank you for the information on what to try feeding. I will try to do my best .He seems to be more comfortable now that he is nice and warm.
will keep you updated.Thanks for the suggestion on possible age also. I guess I am not really sure what to ask ,Just looking for suggestions


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

grgsbuny said:


> The crop was somewhat full when we got him and I am keeping him warm.He is starting to move about a bit.Thank you for the information on what to try feeding. I will try to do my best .He seems to be more comfortable now that he is nice and warm.
> will keep you updated.Thanks for the suggestion on possible age also. I guess I am not really sure what to ask ,Just looking for suggestions


Well, if the bird is as old as I "think" it is......I would suspect that once it gets hungry, it will be fairly easy to get it eating by its self. Of course, we can assume that it hasn't done that so far, so it may take a few trys. Just putting some seeds in front of it and pecking with your fingers might do the trick. Thing is, since it's probably never seen seeds before, actually opening it's mouth and dropping in a few for it to swallow, so that it gets a "feel" for the seeds will help. Once he figures out how to pick up and swallow, you're home free. LOL Dip his beak in some water and see if he'll take a drink. Just about an inch or so deep is good. Pigeons suck up water like we drink through a straw. They don't get a dribble and swallow like the tiels and such.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Is this close to what your bird looks like age wise? This is one of my babies when it was 20 days old.


----------



## grgsbuny (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes very close to what he looks like.I am feeding him corn and seed and he seems to be doing okay.Getting more active and seems very curious. Thanks to everyone for help.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

grgsbuny said:


> Yes very close to what he looks like.I am feeding him corn and seed and he seems to be doing okay.Getting more active and seems very curious. Thanks to everyone for help.


Be careful. You'll find yourself falling in love with the little bugger. We see it ALL the time 'round here.


----------



## grgsbuny (Nov 25, 2008)

To bad you didnt warn me in step one,to late


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk grgsbuny  As Renee says you will surely get addicted to the little guy/gal your son found. And please - thank your son for being so kind hearted that he recognized the bird needed help and brought him/her home. So glad that s/he's self-feeding - that is a huge help!! Does he (just assuming it's a he) also know how to drink on his own? 

They are sooooo cute at any age - but especially at that young age. 

Any chance you could post a picture for us? We llllloooooove pictures 

Can't wait to hear more about him - please keep us posted. I remember when I first had Hope who came to me as a "just-to-be-weaned" youngster... I didn't even know where to begin let alone asking questions  You've reached a wonderful group of people here though and there's usually someone online to answer a question 24 hrs a day (I think we have members in every timezone in the world ).

Have you thought about whether you're going to keep him as a pet or release him back to a feral flock yet?


----------



## grgsbuny (Nov 25, 2008)

i just put his beak in water and he drank so Hopefully he will recover.I think he is already a part of the house.It is cold and nasty weather is upon us so I am afraid after wintering in he will be a keeper.
I will try to borrow a camera to take a picture and post it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

grgsbuny said:


> i just put his beak in water and he drank so Hopefully he will recover.I think he is already a part of the house.It is cold and nasty weather is upon us so I am afraid after wintering in he will be a keeper.
> I will try to borrow a camera to take a picture and post it.


Just be thankful you didn't find a featherless baby.  We DO love pictures, so if you can post some, we'll love that.


----------



## grgsbuny (Nov 25, 2008)

Our son is 21 and the younger of five boys so over the years they have brought me almost everything including a seagul and a nest of five wingless robins.I had to get special permision to take care of them even though nobody wanted to bother with them ,But I find each animal has its own set of rules.Man that was before internet !
Will try to keep you all posted and will post a picture in a day or two.
Thanks again...


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

It sounds like you have lots of experience taking care of foundlings and I think you'll find this young pigeon relatively easy to care for. It also sounds like you have a really nice family. My kids are like that, too--bringing me hapless babies or injured birds. I'm sure this young pigeon came to the right place. They have a way of going to people who are able to help them.  Best of luck with him. 

-Cathy


----------



## grgsbuny (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi,posted pictures in my album of 'pidge" as everyone seems to be calling the little one.Made it through the night and left me a nice present on my lap this morning. Isnt really walking around but instead is using its wings to help move foward.Does have a good grip in the one foot but not so much in the other. Vet says to watch him it may just be from the fall,didnt seem concerned but said to call in a couple of days if there is no improvement.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What an adorable little bird. They are so precious at that age.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Dezirrae said:


> Welcome to Pigeon Talk grgsbuny  As Renee says you will surely get addicted to the little guy/gal your son found. And please - thank your son for being so kind hearted that he recognized the bird needed help and brought him/her home. So glad that s/he's self-feeding - that is a huge help!! Does he (just assuming it's a he) also know how to drink on his own?
> 
> They are sooooo cute at any age - but especially at that young age.
> 
> ...


loved your pictures!..not to get off subject but what kind of camera was used to take your pic?...Im looking for one


----------



## grgsbuny (Nov 25, 2008)

The camera is a Polaroid a530 .5 mpxls;
I got it at target for $60.00.i like the big screen for viewing.I dont take a lot of pictures but i like this for the grandchildren or just messing around.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a cutie pie! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## grgsbuny (Nov 25, 2008)

Just an update on our baby.Finally trying to use the leg and today decided to try to fly.It was great watching him(her)try.Has been pecking at seed by its self ond drinking water from a crock.My hubby was suprised at how clean they are.(I guess we all need to learn)"pidge" tries to get as far away from its droppings as it can ,and as soon as it can. Just content to sit on our lap and watch the world go by right now with an ocassional fly to the couch.
Thanks everyone for your help and advice ..Keep it up.


----------

